# Hospital Appointment?



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

So after almost 3 years on and off of TTC (AI) I have been referred to the Hospital. I have been told by my doctor that they may not deal with me because 'of our situation'. I'm not sure what to expect and quite disheartened to be honest, I finally thought I might get some answers!! 

All I want really is to know if there is anything wrong with me, surely I'm entitled to have test? I know my DP will fight it but I really don't want us to have to.

I would be grateful of any advice.

Thanks Kerry


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

Your GP is from the dark ages chuck!

I can see no reason as to why the wouldn't deal with you. They may however want to check out your donor to make sure he is okay.

We had absolutely no problems with the hospital..... and if theyre saying no to you... I would most certainly want to know why!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure it would be discrimination for them to refuse you treatment!

Hope this helps,

Kerry and Edie


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Kerry, really hope so. Just want some answers now x


----------

